# Autoimmune disease?



## Frankied80 (Jul 6, 2014)

My 2 year old has been having issues for the past year. She gets hives/rashes all over and it has also been a challenge with havering keep down certain formulas/milks. We have taking her to many allergists and after doing the tests they said there are not allergies and to wait till she's 2 and it will go away. In the meantime it was suggested to give her Zyrtec. Well after research the Zyrtec has led to several side affects so we stopped but guess what the hives come right back. The throwing up is limited but still happens. I'm starting to think it's an auto immune issues and so surprised that no doctor has brought it up before. Was wondering if anyone else went through something similar?

Thank you.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

See below


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Has she been on an elimination diet? 
Vomiting sounds food allergy related, skin reactions also. If you search urticaria and food allergies you should find some info.
http://www.aafp.org/afp/1999/0115/p415.html


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

It does sound like an elimination diet would be helpful, at least in sourcing the cause of the vomiting and the rash. You can have non-IgG immune reactions to food that wouldn't show up on a typical allergy test; that doesn't mean she isn't having a reaction. 

I would cut out the major allergenic foods for 4-6 weeks, then introduce them one by one, slowly. Cut out wheat (preferably all grains), dairy, corn, soy, nuts, sugar and eggs. You can look up paleo menus and recipes for ideas on what to cook. When you reintroduce, be careful to intro just one food at a time for about 5 days in case there is a delayed reaction. Or, if she's doing well, don't reintroduce at all! Paleo/ancestral diets are wonderful for autoimmune and digestive disturbances.


----------

